# UHF Pro remote not working



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

I received a new 921 Friday. Perfect timing, I got 211 for my initial download. I am very happy with the unit so far except for one problem. I can't get the remote to work at all. I have the antenna installed. I have checked the address and tried mutiple addresses. I tried an 811 remote which is the same. I eventually used a 721 remote to train my MX-500 learning remote so I have no problem operating the 921. It seems like the receiver is not picking up the UHF signal from the remote. Does anyone know anything else to try. I hate to RMA an otherwise good unit but I don't need another paperweight which is what the remote is right now.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Did you change the batteries? (Sorry, but had to ask the obvioius.)

Did you press the remote's "Record" button immediately after changing the address?


----------



## WillSad (Dec 15, 2004)

I had the same issue with my new 921 last month. I was able to get my old 501 remote to work against the 921 but not the UHF Pro. It turned out that the remote was the problem. I worked with tech support to get a new one sent out and it now works like a charm.

will


----------



## farmboy (Dec 17, 2004)

I have the same problem had a new remote sent out that didn't work.
my old 510 remote would work on infared tech support is sending out a new 921 will get it in 10 days


----------



## Brusteraider (Dec 18, 2004)

Farmboy,

Let me know if the new unit fixes the problem I had them send me a new remote also and it didn't work. They then sent a 721 remote which works fine for now, has basically all the same functions except SD/HD button. might have to get new unit also...


Thanks Bruce


----------



## farmboy (Dec 17, 2004)

Got my 921 delivered yesterday. new 921 without remote, cabels or instructions
worked great with the 921 remote that wouldnt work on the old 921. all is well


----------



## Brusteraider (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Farmboy Did they send you a new unit or refurb? I guess you and I are the only ones in history to get units that won't respond to the remote that comes with it pitiful !

Thanks for responding Bruce


----------



## farmboy (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm perty shure it's A new 921 it had the original software, no dust on the feet and in a bag. 
now I have 2 remotes my original and the one they sent me when I thought it was a remote problem

Farmboy


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Brusteraider said:


> Farmboy, Let me know if the new unit fixes the problem I had them send me a new remote also and it didn't work. They then sent a 721 remote which works fine for now, has basically all the same functions except SD/HD button. might have to get new unit also...
> Thanks Bruce



I had the same problem with my 921. The problem was not the remote. Dish sent a new remote which didn't work either. It was a defective UHF receiver in the 921. They had to replace the 921 itself.

......G


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like I'm having the same problem. I also have a new 921 (4 weeks old). I had it about 10 days before the 211 release and had no problems with the remote until 211. Now the remote works some times and some times does not. Tech support sent me a second 921 remote 2 weeks ago and they both behave the same, obviously a problem with the 921 UHF. I have an IR third party remote that i used with my 6000, which works all the time with the 921.
Over the weekend the problem was escalated to the 921 development group, another remote is in the mail which does both UHF and IR, I'm guessing it's a remote for an older unit like the 721. 
Based upon these posts, I'm thinking there is a problem with UHF remote reception on the newer 921's.
Question - Should I be pushing Dish for a replacement 921 where the UHF remote works, are there any limitations (other than distance) to the IR remotes?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's no limitations to the IR remotes, but you should definitely push to get a 921 that has working UHF control.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Brusteraider said:


> Farmboy,
> 
> Let me know if the new unit fixes the problem I had them send me a new remote also and it didn't work. They then sent a 721 remote which works fine for now, has basically all the same functions except SD/HD button. might have to get new unit also...


I believe that the HD/SD is on the 721 remote somewhere. It's just not labelled as such (Try the button in the same position on the remote).

Here's something really stupid I did....

Thought my RF wasn't working (mostly use IR). Realized when I blindly reached behind the 921 to screw in the RF antenna, I hooked it to the wrong port.


----------



## fstark (Dec 28, 2004)

I got my new 921 2 weeks ago and had it installed the Thursday before Christmas. Exact same symptoms; my 921 remote did not work with the 921 unit, and my old 510 remote works fine with it. They sent me a replacement 921 remote and it functioned the exact same way (appeared to work, worked for IR, but did not work UHF with my 921). They have a 3rd remote on the way, and if that doesn't work they said they'd send me a new unit. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Frank


----------



## Brusteraider (Dec 18, 2004)

Just got off the phone advanced tech support told them I have tried everything including using coax to extend antenna out front, anttenuator, putting remote right up to antenna and moving the unit around the room.. I even brought my father in laws unit to my house after we purchased it at costco and tried his remote no go.. when I told them I wanted a new 921 sent out He told me he could not authorize an RA and would e-mail his manager who would call me within 24 to 48 HRS .. Farmboy is this what you had to do or am I getting the runaround ?


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

is this what you had to do or am I getting the runaround ?[/QUOTE]

I got the same response from the advanced tech, although he described the problem as being escalated to the product development group. I recieved a phone call the next day from a tech from that group who again walked me through diagnostic procedures. Rather than send me a replacement 921, he is sending me a different remote that does IR. Stay tuned.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not the runaround. There is a specific 921 support team that are the only ones authorized to replace your 921. And, it will always be a callback situation. If you don't hear back from them within a day or two, send me your contact information, along with a description of the problem, and I'll forward it directly to the 921 team leader.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

After I had finished working with the 921 Support Team member on my Remote problem, I mentioned the issues of having to subscribe to the Dish locals in order to get Guide information.
He indicated that I should not have to subscribe to the locals, asked me several questions and reported it in his system as a problem. 
I find it interesting that a 921 Support Team member doesn't know about this issue.


----------



## fstark (Dec 28, 2004)

I got my replacement remote today, and this one didn't work either. I talked with Josh in the advanced tech support, and he stepped me through a bunch of resets which didn't help. One interesting tidbit he mentioned is the possibility of this being a software related issue. My box is using L211HEED. I'm wondering if others who are having a similar problem are using the same software version.

Josh referred me to the callback, so hopefully I'll get a response in the next 24 to 48 hours to get a replacement 921 sent out.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Brusteraider (Dec 18, 2004)

I did finally get a call back and the tech asked some questions and I told him I had tried everything with 2 different advanced techs. He wanted to send me another remote and told him ..No I want a new unit I want to be able to use the UHF PRO remote that came with the &^%$ 921 He then put me on hold and came back on with an RA # for a new 921 and should receive it in about 7 days so in my case it was a bad unit. 
Thanks Mark for your helpful offer and I'm glad I didn't need to use it .. I will post when I receive the new unit and hopefully it will be a happy ending !!!


Bruce


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

fstark said:


> I got my replacement remote today, and this one didn't work either. I talked with Josh in the advanced tech support, and he stepped me through a bunch of resets which didn't help. One interesting tidbit he mentioned is the possibility of this being a software related issue. My box is using L211HEED. I'm wondering if others who are having a similar problem are using the same software version.
> 
> Josh referred me to the callback, so hopefully I'll get a response in the next 24 to 48 hours to get a replacement 921 sent out.
> 
> ...


 I also have the same software level as you L211HEED, the 211 part is the software rev, I think the HEED relates to the build level of the hardware.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

I received another remote from Dish yesterday, It is labeled IR/UHF Pro and has a plastic tab at the bottom that can be reversed, Blue = UHF, Green = IR. The unit is almost identical to the 921 remote, other than the tab the only other difference is the printed label on two buttons. Is this the 721 remote?
In IR mode the remote operates the 921 without failure. The 921 remote operated early last evening, stopped working and then worked again later in the evening. This has to be some sort of querky software bug on the latest hardware build.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's a 522/942 remote that you got there, gboot. Not a 921 remote. You'll notice that the sd/hd button isn't there, but in it's place is a tv/something-or-the-other button. It's the same button, just labeled differently on the remotes.


----------



## Brusteraider (Dec 18, 2004)

I recieved my new 921 yesterday and hooked it up and remote works perfectly. So problem solved.. Thanks everyone for your help!


Bruce


----------



## fstark (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, I got a call back from tech support, and their solution is to send me the IR remote as a replacement for my UHF remote with hopes that a future software fix will solve the problems I'm having with my UHF remotes not working with my unit (I think tech support suspects this is a software issue, and not a hardware issue). I told them I'm willing to give this a shot for a couple of software updates, but will be calling them again if my UHF remotes don't get fixed. What do you guys think about this? And Brusteraider, what software version are you using with your 921 that is now fully functional?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Brusteraider (Dec 18, 2004)

I would have them exchange the unit because IMO the unit is defective and don't think software will help. When I received the new unit and installed it ,the new software downloaded automatically and it is the same software the old unit downloaded L211.The reason I had them replace it is down the road I don't want dish claiming that if I knew about the problem why didn't I replace it.. It seems you have to repeat your whole history every time you call them. The 921 comes with a 1 year warranty but IMO I wouldn't wait to long.


Bruce


----------



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

fstark, I agree with Brusteraider, make them send you a new receiver. I started this thread and have now received a working receiver. I had an advantage over you because I had access to another remote (my 811) so I knew the problem was the receiver all along. Of course I still had to go through hours of phone trouble shooting before I convinced them. This is not a software issue. I think maybe in manufacturing they are missing a connection to the UHF receiver in the unit. If you don't RA it now the will probably charge you a shipping charge later.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

What is the hardware build of the replacement unit they sent you i.e L211HEED- N ?


----------



## cmdesai (Jan 23, 2005)

New 921 installed just about 10 days and having same problems with remote. Dish sent a new remote which works intermittently. The 508 remote works flawlessly except it is missing PIP functionality. Dish is sending a new 921 in 5 days without any resistance. The only thing that is strange is that with 921 a DPP44 was installed with a DPP separator so I could have one run separated to the dual inputs. When I switched over to old DP34 and two dedicated runs the remotes work just fine. Somehow a combination of the DPP44 and DPP separator makes the remote behave strangely. Anybody else try this ??


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I have my 921 connected to a DPP44 with a separator and the remote works just fine.


----------

